# comportement sur le Forum



## rolmich

Trop souvent, il arrive que celui/celle qui lance un fil "disparaîsse" après avoir reçu des réponses. Autrement dit qu'il/elle ne se donne même pas la peine de remercier ceux qui ont fait l'effort de l'aider, ce qui est terriblement frustrant.
Dans de tels cas, ne serait-il pas possible de faire envoyer par les modérateurs, disons, une semaine après l'apparition d'un fil sans que son auteur ne soit revenu sur le Forum, un message standard, lui rappelant les règles élémentaires de politesse sur le Forum ?
Vos commentaires seront appréciés.


----------



## ewie

Salut Rolmich.  J'ai remarqué la même chose et oui, c'est bien agaçant.  Pour moi ce n'est pas autant le manque de remerciements qui m'agace, c'est plutôt le manque de _rien_ ~ bien souvent un membre pose une question à laquelle il reçoit des réponses en forme de question supplémentaires (_"Pourriez-vous élaborer votre contexte pour nous permettre de vous donner une réponse plus précise?"_ par exemple) et ... *rien*, on le voit jamais plus.  La question et la réponse restent là sans jamais être «résolues».

Malheureusement je crois qu'il n'existe aucune solution au problème de l'impolitesse des gens.

Quant à votre idée d'envoyer un message à ces gens-là, ce devrait être fait automatiquement, je crains ~ nous autres les modérateurs avons déjà beaucoup trop à nous occuper


----------



## Trisia

[Apologies but I doubt I could answer in French.]

I'm sure it's frustrating to see that your hard work isn't appreciated. And it's true that the forum rules encourage people to say "thank you". But I've always thought that this was so that people don't shy away from niceties for fear they might be interpreted as chat and deleted by the mods. I never thought they were included in the rules because WordReference is supposed to teach people proper manners.

If I answer someone's thread and they don't say anything about it (that happens _very rarely_ in the forums I'm active in, but it does happen) then I am a tiny little frustrated because there's no way I can tell if they thought the answers they received were good or if they're still hoping for something else, if we (the ones who answered) cleared their doubts or not... But, after all, that's their problem so I move on.

And... a lot of the time that the moderators would like to spend participating in the forum is actually spent welcoming newbies and helping them learn the ropes, clearing away spam, moving misplaced threads, etc. Hunting down people who forgot to say thank you -- a week later -- would be a real headache in the smaller forums and quite an impossible task in the larger ones.


[And of course Ewie said it much better  -- I forgot to actually hit "submit" for quite some time ]


----------



## rolmich

- ewie : Toutes mes félicitations pour un français qui s'il n'est presque jamais utilisé, n'est pas rouillé le moins du monde !
C'est exactement ce à quoi je pensais : un message envoyé de façon automatique. La question étant : comment faire progresser cette idée ?
Ne pas pouvoir, par l'entremise d'un simple Forum, enseigner aux utilisateurs la politesse est une chose ; leur faire comprendre que finalement, ne pas "disparaître" est dans leur propre intérêt, en est une autre !
-Trisia : Merci pour ta prompte réponse, quelle que soit la langue choisie. Il est vrai qu'en tant qu' expat, je suis spécialement sensible au fait que nos interventions ne soient pas toujours appréciées par ceux que nous cherchons à aider, mais comme l'a si bien expliqué ewie, il y a d'autres raisons pour lesquelles leur silence n'est pas dans leur propre intérêt.
Quand tu dis dans ton dernier paragraphe "an impossible task in the larger ones", tu pensais sans doute à des messages individuels, alors que j'avais en tête des messages automatisés.
De toute façon, entre modérateurs et utilisateurs, nous voyons peut-être les choses de façon différente.
Encore une fois, merci à vous deux.
RK


----------



## Nanon

En hommage au français d'Ewie, je réponds en français (à défaut de pouvoir le faire en roumain ).

Un message automatique ? Est-ce techniquement possible ?...
J'imagine un algorithme du style (j'invente, car je n'y connais rien en programmation) :
*SI *nb.posts < 2
*OU *text = "thank you" = FALSE
*ALORS *email.autoreply "je vais t'apprendre les bonnes manières" ​   mais cela ne donnerait-il pas lieu à davantage d'erreurs que le traitement manuel ? Et surtout, est-ce que cela ne risquerait pas de décourager définitivement ces participants occasionnels qui reviendront peut-être, qui sait, dans un an pour devenir des participants réguliers, même si la probabilité est faible ?

Remarquez, certains sont déjà découragés par l'existence de règles et les exigences de ce forum, et ce dès la première réponse, comme dit Ewie (la première question ? )

L'impolitesse de quelques-uns conduit certains participants réguliers à devenir plus sélectifs dans leurs réponses, ce qui est à la fois une bonne et une mauvaise chose.

Par ailleurs, les modérateurs font déjà pas mal de boulot en fusionnant les fils qui ont déjà reçu des réponses, ce qui résout le problème des recherches mais pas celui de la politesse élémentaire.

Beaucoup d'entre nous "apprennent la politesse" aux nouveaux venus en leur disant bonjour et en leur souhaitant la bienvenue. Parfois, ça marche et les participants adaptent leur comportement aux règles. Il faudrait que jeter un coup d'œil en haut à droite, en direction du nombre de messages, devienne une action réflexe, suivie automatiquement par un message de bienvenue dans le post. Je m'y efforce de mon mieux mais comme je ne suis pas une machine, il se peut que mon algorithme (cf. supra) ne soit pas infaillible...


----------



## GavinW

I think it's one of those things we all have to learn with. I take the optimistic view: no news is good news, in the sense that the person who opened the thread got at least one helpful response that answered his/her question to his/her own satisfaction (even if there are outstannding issues others notice, or would like answered). Etiquette may never have occurred to them. Maybe they were in a rush, and forgot to tie up a loose end later on. Maybe they forgot having asked the question. Maybe they were boiling potatoes and the pan burnt dry...  
It is helpful, in this connection, that old threads never die (despite noises currently being made in another thread for old threads to be given a permanent coup de grace, in a weeding-out operation). Indeed, a forero may come along years later to resurrect an old thread that never went anywhere, and new progress can be made. In these cases, I think it's helpful that the prior thread is still left "on file" -- there may be material in it, however slight, that will contribute to the renewed discussion... But I digress. 
I don't see it is mainly an issue of common courtesy and politeness. I think it's more helpful for us to regard threads, and WRF itself, not as a means of suggesting solutions to an individual (or one individual's) language problem or difficulty, but as a collective effort to build an archive for (collective) future reference. If we take that_ larger_ view, and consider the broader aim of WR (which I believe is of primary, not secondary importance), then an individual forero's "foibles" pale into relative insignificance.
I believe any attempt to "remind" foreros of their "duties" of common courtesy etc would be misplaced and self-defeating, misguided, actually wrong-headed, and anyway doomed to failure (given human nature: some of us are just a bit fickle and unreliable... too bad; let's all move on, the rest of us!). WR relies on a particular kind of generosity in sharing information without the expectation of any reward (except the pleasure in being able to help, and the satisfaction, some of the time at least, of receiving sincere, _unsolicited _thanks). That_ fundamental_ ingredient requires a genuine _commitment_ to WR (even on the part of foreros who, perhaps like me, visit only infrequently and post only occasionally) which is something that can only be _encountered_ (and perhaps at most indirectly inculcated); it cannot be required.  
IMHO. ;-)


----------



## Lexinauta

> WR relies on a particular kind of generosity in sharing information without the expectation of any reward (except the pleasure in being able to help, and the satisfaction, some of the time at least, of receiving sincere, _unsolicited _thanks).


----------



## rolmich

Merci à vous tous pour vos interventions (il ne manquerait plus que j'oublie de remercier !).
Un grand coup de chapeau pour le billet de GavinW. Et quelle leçon d'humilité et d'altruisme (sans oublier la pincée d'humour).
Il se peut que j'ai placé la barre trop haut (exaggerated expectations).
Peut-être, une susceptibilté d'écorché m'a t-elle fait réagir ?
Dans ce cas, je remercie GavinW de m'avoir fait économiser une visite chez le psy.
Au tarif actuel, le jeu en valait la chandelle !


----------



## GavinW

rolmich said:


> Dans ce cas, je remercie GavinW de m'avoir fait économiser une visite chez le psy.


 
Pas de quoi!
;-)


----------

